# New member



## Sjohn (Aug 27, 2013)

Just want to say hello.  Great place!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2013)

Sjohn, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro glad to have you here. What workout and training program are you using right now? Are you looking to bulk up or cut? How's your diet? Happy training! Good luck!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------



## The Prototype (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard 


Formerly known as rippedgolfer. Time for a new beginning and to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## flood (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2013)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2013)

_*Welcome !!!*_


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Swfl (Aug 28, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*


----------

